# Non potest adipisci Aurorae sed peregratio via Noctu.



## either777

*"Non potest adipisci Aurorae sed peregratio via Noctu."*

Original English sentence; *"One cannot reach the dawn except by the path of night."* by Khalil Graham

Known in Spanish; *"No se puede alcanzar el amanecer sino es por el camino de la noche."* 

I need to know if the translation is correct to Latin, a friend wants a tattoo for her birthday, but I can not learn Latin in two weeks, that's all I could do, please help me.

Thanks, is my first time, but I'm always checking, and you are always helpful, in any lenguage.


----------



## Starfrown

I might try:

_Non potest pervenire in auroram nisi via noctis._

But please wait to hear from others on this.  I don't want to be  responsible for a bad tattoo!


----------



## Starfrown

I just thought that it might be better to use _per viam noctis_ instead of _via noctis_.  Again, I hope others will respond with their ideas.


----------



## either777

Starfrown, really thanks, I'm still tryin... 

I like your idea; _*per viam noctis*. _But *pervenire*, it's like,_ to come "to power"_, and it would be more like, _to achieve "the power"._

Still, thank you very much, has been useful all your suggestions. I'll not tell who is responsible for what she tatooed... just kidding!
Kisses and big hugs, and if you have any idea... I'd love to know please!


----------



## Starfrown

either777 said:


> But *pervenire*, it's like,_ to come "to power"_, and it would be more like, _to achieve "the power"._


I think in many cases that it may be used to mean "to attain" or "to achieve," but those are extensions of its literal meaning "to come through (to/into)," "to reach." 

Example of the verb in its literal sense:

_... Germani ... in fines Eburonum et Condrusorum ... pervenerunt._ (Caesar, B.G. 4,6)


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Non potest adipisci auroram nisi per noctis uiam_ o también _non potest peruenire ad auroram nisi (per) noctis uiam._


----------

